#  Der kleine Patient >   Providencia rettgeri - früher- Proteus rettgeri >

## lehmann

Hallo... Wer kann mir bitte helfen die genaue und vorallem verständliche Definition des Bakteriums "Providencia rettgeri" zu erfahren.
Meine Tochter ist fünf Monate alt und ein Heilpraktiker hat unter anderem dieses Bakterieum in ihrem Körper bzw. in ihrem Blut gefunden. Leider konnte mir der Heilpraktiker nicht verständlich machen, was es damit auf sich hat.

----------


## Sylvia

:shy_flower: Hallo ,also ich habe mal kurz im Internet geschaut ,aber so richtig Erklärt wird es auch nicht.Aber wenn er so etwas bei deiner Tochter feststellt ,muß er doch in der Lage sein eine vernünftige Erklärung abzugeben.Ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten,aber wahrste mal bei einem Kinderarzt?Vielleicht bekommste da mehr über den Gesundheitszustand deiner Tochter.Sie ist ja noch so klein!
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## StarBuG

Erst einmal herzlich Willkommen hier auf Patientenfragen.net  :Zwinker:  
Wie hat der Heilpraktiker denn dieses Bakterium "festgestellt"?
Und was ist überhaupt das gesundheitliche Problem deiner Tochter? 
Providencia rettgeri gehört zu den Enterobacterien und kommt als normale Flora im Darm vor.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo, 
ich fand an dieser Stelle wurde es ganz gut erklärt, welche Bedeutung p.rettgeri hat, bzw. haben kann.  http://www.hauss.de/~upload/pages/Ne..._3791_12_6.asp 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## lehmann

Hallo Sylvia,StarBug & Justitia....
vorab ertsmal herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten....
Sylvia, zu dir muss ich sagen, sicherlich war ich beim Kinderarzt und nicht nur bei einem... habe vieleicht mein Problem ein wenig kurz gehalten, dass es nicht so rüber kam.
Als erstes muss ich Euch sagen, dass es meiner Tochter im Moment sehr gut geht...ZUM GLÜCK!!!
Kurze Beschreibung zu ihrem Krankheitsbild...
Anna hat einen Tag nach der Geburt nur geweint und das bis zum 5 Monat.
In den ersten drei bis 4 Monaten war es sehr schrecklich 10-12 Stunden am Stück täglich...
Der erste Kinderarzt hat gesagt wir sollen Sab geben, das sind nur Blähungen...ich muss aber sagen er hat Anna nie gesehen...wir wurden im Wartezimmer von der Schwester abgefertigt.
Der zweite Kinderarzt hat mir gesagt ich würde mein Kind nicht oft genug in den Arm nehmen...und dazu sage ich nichts, weil mich dass sehr getroffen hat. Folge Kinderarzt wechsel...
dritte Kinderarzt hat gesagt ich wäre zu überempfindlich... Übermutti... und ich bekamm Anwort... Ihr Vater ist auch schon mit Pupsen groß geworden... da muss ich jetzt ja auch nichts zu sagen... tolle Antwort...wenn man ein armes kleines Baby hat war vor Schmerzen nur weint....
vierter Kinderarzt hat gesagt es sind die drei Monats Kuliken.(Was ich auch nicht bestreiten möchte)
Ich habe aber mitbekommen, oder zumindest gedacht es liegt an der Milch...
Anna musste vom dritten Tag zugefüttert werden, da sie nur 2600g gewogen hat und ihr Blutbild im Krankenhaus nicht in Ordnung war...
In den ganzen 6Monaten haben wir jetzt 6mal die Milchnahrung gewechselt...
Anna hat vor 4 Wochen Nerodermitis bekommen, laut Hautarzt (5.Arzt)bei dem ich dann auch noch war...Der wollte gleich Kortison in das Gesicht cremen. Die ganze Untersuchung hat ungelogen 30 - 40 SEKUNDEN gedauert.. und er hat erst garnicht richtig hin gesehen und gleich gesagt Neurodermitis. Leider teile ich diese Meinung nicht und bin der Meinung es gibt auch erstmal genug andere Möglichkeiten als gleich so ein hammer Zeug.
Ich war mit Anna beim 6 Arzt / Kinderarzt(Allgemienmediziner) mit Heilpraktikerausbildung und die hat auf Biogenetik einen Unverträglichkeits & Allergietest gemacht...
Ich will Euch garnicht sagen was da heraus kam.. Anna hat an die 30 Unverträglichkeiten/ Allergien... z.B. Kuhmilch, Weizen, Rind ect., bei diesem Test wurde auch der Pilz festgestellt aus meiner ersten Nachricht...
Heute weiß ich dass es nicht schlimm ist und nur zu z.B.Mundfäule führen kann.
Laut Heilpraktiker schwächt dieser Pilz Anna.
Kinderarzt hat mir gesagt ich solle nun Sojamilch geben...
Anna hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt einen ganz kleinen roten trockenen Fleck im Gesicht gehabt, der kam und ging.. Ich hatte das Gefühl er kommt wenn es ihr schlecht geht..Schnupfen, Zähne ect.
Auf den Rat der Ärztin habe ich wieder die Milch gewechselt...
Der Fleck wurde dann ganz schlimm und ich habe die Milch dann wieder abgesetzt.
Ich habe mich im Internet nach einer Milchnahrung erkundigt die für Anna zutreffen würde.Habe auch eine gefunden und mich darum gekümmert, das ich diese über meine Krankenkasse bekomme.Im I.Net habe ich auch nichts gutes über Soja in verbindung mit Allergien bei Babys gefunden, darauhin war ich nun noch bei einem (7 Arzt)Allgemeinmedizinerin die auch Homopatie betreibt.
Sie konnte mir vieles Erläutern und hat mir auch viel Angst nehmen können. Sie sagt das Babys oft Anfangsschwierigkeiten haben, und mit den vielen Unverträglichkeiten, dass kann sich noch geben... Ich soll mich nur jetzt beim zufüttern daran halten sie nicht zu überfordern... Wenige Sachen und sie viel beobachten...
Ich habe in der ganzen Zeit nicht wirklich einen tollen Arzt gehabt und doch immer gewusst das mit meinem Kind etwas nicht in Ordnung ist...
Im Moment bekommt Anna Aptamil Pregomin AS Milch für Allergierer Kinder...Meine Krankenkasse übernimmt sie komplett. In der Apotheke habe ich eine sehr schöne Cremeserie gefunden von Physiogel ohne Kortison...hat wunderbar geholfen. 
Eine Frage habe ich aber auch heute....
Habe zwei Arzt Meinungen... Neurodermitis...
Jeden Tag Baden in Ölbädern JA oder NEIN :Huh?: ??
Würde mich freuen über Antwort..
Vieleicht auch über gute Tips.. 
Ich hoffe mein Text ist etwas verständlich.... ich weiß zu viele Ärzte und irgendwie nicht so richtig Glück...
MFG Stephanie Lehmann

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Stephanie, 
erst mal möchte ich Dir dazu gratulieren, dass da wohl eine "Leidensgeschichte" ein positives Ende genommen hat. 
Ich hatte auch ein Kind mit Nahrungsmittelallergien-Unverträglichkeiten. Da eine ziemlich heftige allergische Reaktion, bei meinem damals drei Monate altem Sohn nach ersten Zufütterungsversuchen auftrat, wußte ich um das Grundproblem.
Im Gegensatz zu Dir hatte ich auch von Anfang an eine tolle Kinderärztin an meiner Seite. Dennoch gab es auch eine "Leidensgeschichte". 
Rückblickend kann ich sagen, dass die "Rettung" damals die Ernährung mit Pregomin war. Mein Sohn vertrug auch "normale" Babymilch auf Sojabasis nicht. (auf Kuhmilchbasis war gar nichts möglich). Pregomin ist hypoallergen auf Sojabasis und in dieser Form hat er das Sojaeiweiß sehr gut vertragen. Mein Sohn war bei "Entdeckung" des Pregomins ca 9 Monate alt. Entdeckt hat es damals der Apotheker in der Apotheke neben der Kinderarztpraxis. Dieser wußte von dem Problem meines Sohnes, da ja auch bei Medikamenten darauf geachtet werden muß, dass spezielle Allergene nicht enthalten sind. Meine Kinderärztin äußerte sich schon fast begeistert als ich sie, auf die Anregung des Apothekers hin, auf die Möglichkeit der Verwendung von Pregomin ansprach. (Das Ganze liegt mehr als 20 Jahre zurück und Pregomin war wohl noch ganz "neu".) 
Um Deine Frage nach täglichen Ölbädern zu beantworten möchte ich Dir von meinen Erfahrungen in einer Spezilklinik betr. Allergien berichten. 
Dort wurden die Kinder die schwer von Neurodermitis betroffen waren in Kaliumpermanganat gebadet. Die Verdünnung wurde so gewählt, dass man eine Zeitung durch das Wasser hindurch lesen können müßte. Nach dem Bad wurden die Kinder in große Badetücher eingewickelt und schlafen gelegt. Alle Mütter berichteten davon, dass sie das Gefühl hatten, dass ihre Kinder die Badungen in Kaliumpermanganat als Wohltat empfanden.
Mein Sohn war nicht von Neurodermitis betroffen. Ich habe mich schon gefragt, woran dies liegen könnte. Als möglichen "Verhinderer" könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass mein Sohn von Anfang an einmal wöchentlich in Salzwasser gebadet wurde. Den Tip hatte ich damals bei meinem ersten Kind von meiner Kinderärztin erhalten (Stärkung des Säureschutzmantel der Haut) da meine Tochter eine rauhe orange gefärbte Hautstelle entwickelt hatte. Ab diesen Zeitpunkt wurde sie nur noch einmal, höchstens zwei mal, die Woche gebadet und dies auch nur im Salzwasser. Hautprobleme sind auch bei ihr nicht mehr aufgetreten.
Bei den Kindern mit schwerer Neurodermitis wurden in dieser Spezialklinik keinerlei Cremes oder Ölbäder verwendet. Die Haut mußte "lernen" den eigenen "Schutzfilm" aufzubauen. 
Ich habe mir den dahinter stehenden Gedanken mit schnell fettendem Haar erklärt. Nimm mal an, aus irgendwelchen Gründen produziert der Organismus "zuviel" Fett. Die Haare werden gewaschen-Fett weg. Die Information an den Körper lautet dann aber: "Kein Fett mehr da!". Sofort wird vermehrt die Produktion von neuem Fett aufgenommen und es entsteht der Kreislauf häufigeres Waschen-schnellere Fettung. 
Daher die Empfehlung umgekehrt vorzugehen. Wenn der Organismaus Informationen erhält, dass etwas ausreichend vorhanden ist, hat er keinen Anreiz noch zusätzlich etwas davon zu produzieren. Wenn ich die Fettung durch Ölbäder bewirke, wird er wenig Anreiz haben, seine eigene "Fettung" anzuregen.
Langfristig gedacht würde ich Dir empfehlen daher keine Ölbäder anzuwenden. Sicherlich kann es durch das Weglassen erst mal zu noch trockenere Haut kommen, dies betrachte ich aber als Übergang bis die Selbstregulation funktioniert. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## lehmann

Hallo Ulrike.... Erst einmal möchte ich Dir rechte herzlich danken für deine Gedanken, die Du mir mitteilst. Mich würde jetzt nur interessieren was für Salz du da genommen hast...Meersalz...? Kurz möchte ich mich zu meiner süßen Anna äußern... Ihr gehr es sehr gut im Moment...leider mussten wir nun auch noch mitbekommen, dass ihre Schreianfälle die sie von der Geburt an hatte bis zum vierten Monat, keine Koliken waren. Meine 7 Ärztin hat mich nach zwei Stunden Unterhaltung und Erläuterung über Anna, noch mal für eine Untersuchung des Kiss- Syndroms bestärkt. Dieses Gefühl hatte ich schon sehr lange, seid ich davon gehört habe...Anna weinte oft 10-12 Stunden.. und das war ein sehr großes Anzeichen dafür...Wie aber auch beim letzten Bericht erzählt habe ich die Kinderärzte reihenweise gewechselt, weil mir keiner glauben wollte, bis heute nicht....Sie sagten immer das wäre die Koliken und Anna würde schon nicht so viel weinen, und ich  wäre ja eh nur eine über Mutter...naja wie gesagt ich war jetzt bei einem Schmerz- Spezialisten und der hat unseren kleinen Anna den Hals/Kopf wieder eingerenkt... Erschreckend für mich und meinen Mann war die Tatsache, dass dieses bei der Geburt passiert, durch den großen Druck...und man dieses in 30Sekunden beheben kann... Anna musste nun leider 6Monate mit sozusagen einem steifen Hals leben... So hat es uns der Doc erklärt... Wir waren am Boden zerstört, weil man sich doch große Vorwürfe macht....Dieses Kiss- Syndrom kann auch schlimme Spätfolgen haben..naja wieder mal soviel dazu die lieben Kinderärzte bei uns... Nun aber wieder zu Dir... Hast du deine Kinder jeder Tag eingecremt? Und wie hast du die Stelle von deiner Tochter behandelt... Wie bist du mit dem Zufüttern bei deinem Sohn zurecht gekommen & was hast du gegeben? Wie haben sie die Allergien/ Unverträglichkeiten damals festgestellt? Durch einen Test? Sind sie heute weg? Erzähl mir doch bitte mehr über Euren weg... sicherlich kann ich nur lernen...dass wäre nett. Ich danke Dir und verbleibe mit netten Grüßen.. Steffi

----------

